# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Jucar >  Tres días de rave en el pantano

## Calatravo

Lo de algunos es de traca. Llega la masa sin pedir permiso a nadie y se instala tan tranquilamente

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2013/0...366015437.html

----------

